# Get discount on FE EIT course



## melady (Apr 20, 2009)

Howdy, Y'all!

Sylvia here from the great state of Texas!

I am interested in taking the FE/EIT [Testmaster] course in the Houston area, *[SIZE=14pt]and there's a discount if 3 people take it together[/SIZE]. *Interested?

lease:


----------



## teastin (Apr 21, 2010)

I have myself and one more person. Do you have info on dates, times, cost? My email is [email protected]


----------



## fatimah (May 2, 2010)

melady said:


> Howdy, Y'all!
> Sylvia here from the great state of Texas!
> 
> I am interested in taking the FE/EIT [Testmaster] course in the Houston area, *[SIZE=14pt]and there's a discount if 3 people take it together[/SIZE]. *Interested?
> ...


I suggest you check EITEXPERTS also

they only charge $850 for 136 hours.

Before choosing any review class compare the available courses. Man their lecture is great look at their sample lecture, very impressive at this site

www.eitexperts.com

Fatimah


----------



## kal hasan (Jun 23, 2010)

fatimah said:


> melady said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy, Y'all!
> ...


I live in texas, i recieved a mail from eitexperts. They invite me to register for free webinar. Man that was awsome, plus you sit at home prof teach you can ask questions, talk with class mate around the country and even print out whatever prof write on the board. Plus in their webinar they gave us a code and we get 200 discount. I really like their class. I heard they still give that free webinar, man go to their site and register, it is free.


----------



## floridaengineerintraining (Dec 2, 2010)

melady said:


> Howdy, Y'all!
> Sylvia here from the great state of Texas!
> 
> I am interested in taking the FE/EIT [Testmaster] course in the Houston area, *[SIZE=14pt]and there's a discount if 3 people take it together[/SIZE]. *Interested?
> ...


So, did you end up taking the Testmasters Class in Houston?


----------



## marsuconn (Dec 22, 2010)

floridaengineerintraining said:


> melady said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy, Y'all!
> ...


There is a free online tutorial prepared by Texas A&amp;M Uni. You might be interested.


----------

